# [Problem] New EP2500 Amp Problems (Behringer)



## Broxin (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi, I bought a New Ep2500, first thing i noticed that the four small screws on top of the amp were scratched and loose so the unit was opened some time. (other screws are also scratched with a screwdriver)

second, if i turn the unit of, after like 5 sec the CLIP led starts blinking once every two seconds for like 15 times and i hear low volume distored music and some clicking as the LEDs are blinking/lid up, like if it sucks the last energy drop of the condensators in the Amp and distores it because of not enough energy (because i flipped the main switch to OFF ofcourse.)

is this normal behaviour?
should i send it back?

it looks brand new to me besides the screws that were opened.

thanks guys


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I had the same problem with one of my 2500's and Behringer should replace the unit like they did for me. I would send it back asap. Just so you know they will try to tell you they will repair it because the 2500 is no longer produced but if you hold your ground like I did they will replace it with the 4000.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree, send it back right away. Thats not at all normal behavior for an amp.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I agree, send it back.


----------



## Broxin (Jan 3, 2012)

tcarcio said:


> I had the same problem with one of my 2500's and Behringer should replace the unit like they did for me. I would send it back asap. Just so you know they will try to tell you they will repair it because the 2500 is no longer produced but if you hold your ground like I did they will replace it with the 4000.


ok guys, thank you very much, now i dont have any doubt anymore.


problem is, i dont need that much watt like the ep4000 outputs.

what are good alternatives i could tell them if they dont have new ep2500's anymore ?

i only drive one LLT jlAudio 12w7 
with it so 4000 Watts that would be overkill:boxer:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The EP4000 is just a re-badged EP2500, output wise they are the same.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> The EP4000 is just a re-badged EP2500, output wise they are the same.


Exactly. :T


----------



## Broxin (Jan 3, 2012)

tcarcio said:


> Exactly. :T


lol, how can they do that? selling double the power the amp really has... not very trustworthy move.

guys, you seem like knowing your stuff, could you help me with my other problem aswell? seems i asking wrong way in there :crying:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...uld-fbq2496-change-waveform-tone-purpose.html


----------



## Broxin (Jan 3, 2012)

, the new EP2500 Amp arrived

looked brand new

i just plugged it in the wall power outlet with nothing attached to it to check if any clipping lamp lights up

everything was fine

then i connected my sub to the channel1 screws and put one unbalanced rca to 6.5 jack adapter like this one into the channel1 input:









without any cable attached to it.

i turned it on (gain knob @5%) and it almost blew my sub in pieces with a VERY LOUD kind of 1kHz tone 


i disconnected the sub and the adapter and now if i turn the gain controll knob to 0 no clipping occurs, but as soon as i turn it one notch both "sig" and "clip" lights for channel 1 are lighting up very bright.


d*mnit, i dont have much luck these days... 


did i cause the failure of the amp or was it faulty?


----------

